Ask HN: What's the best book to learn about Apache Spark? - howToLearnSpark
======
itamarst
1\. Go to Amazon. Search for "apache spark".

2\. Read reviews, see which is more relevant to you.

3\. Order one based on reviews. Can order from elsewhere, if you wish.

------
corporateslave3
just start writing high data volume spark programs, you wont quite understand
or remember why the configs and tuning params are what they are until you try.

------
thisone
which ever you choose ensure it's written for your language of choice. It's a
bloody pain in the ass to translate from python examples into scala.

